

Facebook pays $16B for new monetization problem - anigbrowl
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/02/20/facebook-whatsapp-monetization-problem/5641947/

======
anigbrowl
I actually think WhatsApp's $1/year revenue thing is a smart idea and that
they might well hit the required level of growth, though I would like to know
what their actual profit margin is because obviously all that infrastructure
doesn't run itself for nothing. so I'm not sure I agree with the analyst
here...but that's one of the best-written headlines I've seen outside the
Onion.

